# Is blocking required for ceilings?



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My crews and myself built many houses and never put extra blocking for sheet rock. We always installed sheet rock nailers along all walls where needed. With nailers between the rafters it would be tough on the insulators.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

depends. it's easier if you cut a few 48" 2x4's when you do the install. i assume you'll use 5/8" 4x12 sheets for the ceiling. when you hang, you cut the board to fall on a joist then attach your 48" 2x4 with 2-3 16d's for the next sheet to start on. doing this will prevent any sag from an end that doesn't get attached to a joist. since a 2x4 is 1.5" wide that means if you're perfect 3/4" of sheetrock will be on it if you split the same way you would if you were doing roof sheathing. easy with plywood, not as much with sheetrock. your whole garage would cost 10 bucks or so in 2x4's, it's actually time saved to be able to just bang and hang

one last thought. in new construction it's often easier to skip this step because things are fairly true. let a house settle for a decade plus especially if it's made with 2x4 truesses and 24" oc you will have some run out and wobble boards that would make you wish you had installed what i just mentioned. i just hung a 1985 ranch house with 2x4 trusses 24"oc, there were a couple spots that started at one measurement and were 1/2" off at the end of 48" due to run out in the truss.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

5/8" drywall is acceptable on 24" centers without any additional blocking. 1/2" is not unless it's the special "no sag". Regular blocking between the joists should already be in place as required by code to keep the joists from moving/twisting. It is not necessary to fasten the edge of the drywall to anything other than the joist.


----------

